# Miglior tiratore di punizioni al mondo



## Torros (29 Ottobre 2015)

Per me James Rodriguez piuttosto nettamente, sia per la potenze che per l'effetto che da alla palla. La sua tecnica di tiro è perfetta e mi ricorda il modo in cui le calciavano Platini, Maradona e Zico.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Ottobre 2015)

Al momento senza dubbio Çalhanoğlu.
Altri ottimi tiratori sono Pjanic e James.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Il migliore in assoluto è Pjanic adesso. Secondo Calhanoglou ,che però a differenza del bosniaco è in grado di segnare anche su punizioni da centrocampo ( chiedere a Weidenfeller).


----------



## Snake (29 Ottobre 2015)

James sì, per quelle poche che gli fanno battere 

Depay pure molto bene


----------



## Aragorn (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ovviamente Ciccio Lodi


----------



## Biss (29 Ottobre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Al momento senza dubbio Çalhanoğlu.
> Altri ottimi tiratori sono Pjanic e James.



nulla da aggiungere


----------



## Tobi (29 Ottobre 2015)

Calhanoglu, non c'è punizione che non mette dentro


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Calhanoglu.


----------



## Torros (29 Ottobre 2015)

ma dai Calhanoglu..

cioé James ogni punizione che tira è un gol o un assist, il turco gol del genere su punzione non ne ha mai fatti.


----------



## Mou (29 Ottobre 2015)

Zanchetta e Lodi alla pari.


----------



## Torros (29 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il migliore in assoluto è Pjanic adesso. Secondo Calhanoglou ,che però a differenza del bosniaco è in grado di segnare anche su punizioni da centrocampo ( chiedere a Weidenfeller).



che è più una capella di Weidenfeller


----------



## mèuris (29 Ottobre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Zanchetta e Lodi alla pari.



Shunsuke Nakamura ho visto che gioca ancora..
Parlando seriamente, direi Calhanoglu. Poi Pjanic, e terrei in considerazione sempre Pirlo. James bravo, ma non ai loro livelli,secondo me. Perlomeno per costanza...


----------



## gabuz (30 Ottobre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> ma dai Calhanoglu..
> 
> cioé James ogni punizione che tira è un gol o un assist, il turco gol del genere su punzione non ne ha mai fatti.



Apri i Topic per conoscere le idee degli altri o per convincere gli altri delle tue? Da come rispondi sembra più la seconda


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ma nessuno dice Balo ?


----------



## Serginho (30 Ottobre 2015)

Qualcuno ha detto Juninho Pernambucano o Van Hojidonk?


----------



## diavolo (30 Ottobre 2015)

Nicola Sansone


----------



## bmb (30 Ottobre 2015)

Pjanic è inarrivabile.


----------



## Willy Wonka (30 Ottobre 2015)

Mammarella.


----------



## Torros (30 Ottobre 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Apri i Topic per conoscere le idee degli altri o per convincere gli altri delle tue? Da come rispondi sembra più la seconda



​
entrambe


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Apri i Topic per conoscere le idee degli altri o per convincere gli altri delle tue? Da come rispondi sembra più la seconda


Più che convincere direi costringere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha detto Juninho Pernambucano o Van Hojidonk?


Vabbe, in attività... in assoluto penso sia Juninho il miglior tiratore della storia.


----------



## Torros (30 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Più che convincere direi costringere



sono un dittatore


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Ottobre 2015)

Forse solo in questo caso sarebbero interessanti in numeri (in termini percentuali)

però va detto che c'è gente che con coraggio ci prova anche da 40 metri e c'è chi batte solo quelle ''comode''


Non sarebbero comunque affidabili.

1)Calhanoglu
2)Pjanic
3)Balotelli



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbe, in attività... in assoluto penso sia Juninho il miglior tiratore della storia.


48% di punizioni segnate, tantissime oltre i 30 metri, irraggiungibile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Forse solo in questo caso sarebbero interessanti in numeri (in termini percentuali)
> 
> però va detto che c'è gente che con coraggio ci prova anche da 40 metri e c'è chi batte solo quelle ''comode''
> 
> ...


E dato che ne ha segnate 75, vuol dire dire che ne ha tirate soltanto 156


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E dato che ne ha segnate 75, vuol dire dire che ne ha tirate soltanto 156



Mmmmm qualcosa non quadra, io sono sicuro di aver sentito questa statistica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mmmmm qualcosa non quadra, io sono sicuro di aver sentito questa statistica


E io sono sicuro che ne ha segnate 75, quindi per transitività deve averne tirate 156  che comunque non sono poche, eh.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E io sono sicuro che ne ha segnate 75, quindi per transitività deve averne tirate 156  che comunque non sono poche, eh.



Beh sarebbe una punizione calciata ogni 4-5 partite, effettivamente è poco.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Ottobre 2015)

E Totti? C'era una statitistica su Sinisa che era 1/3 andava in gol... non male.
Comunque per me ovviamente Dinho


----------



## Djici (31 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbe, in attività... in assoluto penso sia Juninho il miglior tiratore della storia.



Non dico che sia migliore di Juninho (il brasiliano mi sembra una cosa troppo assurda) ma un certo Mihajlovic non era neppure male.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (31 Ottobre 2015)

Balotelli


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Ottobre 2015)

Oggi per oggi Messi


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Ottobre 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Shunsuke Nakamura ho visto che gioca ancora..
> Parlando seriamente, direi Calhanoglu. Poi Pjanic, e terrei in considerazione sempre *Pirlo*. James bravo, ma non ai loro livelli,secondo me. Perlomeno per costanza...


Non mi sono mai riuscito a spiegare perché Pirlo, in 10 anni di Milan, abbia segnato su punizione diretta solo 10 gol. Andato via si è ricordato di come si calcia.


----------



## mèuris (1 Novembre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Non mi sono mai riuscito a spiegare perché Pirlo, in 10 anni di Milan, abbia segnato su punizione diretta solo 10 gol. Andato via si è ricordato di come si calcia.


 Tra l'altro,la metà di questi concentrata in un mese o giù di lì di una stagione, 2005-06, mi pare (con la famosa "maledetta"). Diciamo che bravo è sempre stato bravo, ma la frequenza realizzativa è aumentata, alla Juve,questo sì. Non so...va considerato anche che negli ultimi 2/3 anni aveva dei discreti concorrenti,per dire:Beckham, Ronaldinho (mamma mia...). Quella calciata nel derby contro l'Inter,del 2007, dove poi perdemmo, penso sia una delle più belle degli ultimi anni. Calciarle forti sopra la barriera, in quel modo, dal limite,è praticamente impossibile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Novembre 2015)

CesaRe bovo


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2015)

Calhanoglu


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2015)

anche rogerio ceni non lo cita nessuno


----------



## Snake (6 Gennaio 2016)

lionel ultimamente ce l'ha durissimo sulle punizioni, roba di due ore fa






in stagione 4 gol e 4 legni tra pali e traverse a portiere battuto


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Chalanoglu è fuori classifica


----------

